# Visitors to Mayberry in another time or dimension



## Meanderer (Aug 9, 2014)

http://www.imayberry.com/tagsrwc/wbmutbb/startrek/


----------



## Falcon (Aug 9, 2014)

Well, Why NOT use the backgrounds over and over again if it serves the purpose?  Saves money.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 10, 2014)

As Mr. Spock might say, "interesting". 

Both the _Star Trek_ and the _Untouchables_ episodes took place in the early '30's, so what we're seeing is a not-yet-realized Mayberry. 

Only problem is, I believe _The Untouchables_ took place in Chicago, as did the _Star Trek_ episode. That means that Mayberry _was_ Chicago - a fair ways from Mount Airy, North Carolina.


----------

